# Rabbit Tractor Designs?



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm designing rabbit tractors for my new buns.  Going to make it 2ft by 5 ft. But how big should I make the sleeping/kindling area should doe have 10 to 12 kits?

Thanks!


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

You're going to want to build an area up off the ground for them, like a hutch is, inside your tractor. Your elevated, dry, enclosed "hutch" area is probably best being 3'X2' so they have space when it's rainy and cold, and then you'll need a nest box inside of that for kits that's usually something like 12"X8" or so but varies depending on size of the rabbit and the rabbit's preferences.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I have been using some empty 5 gallon buckets in mine. The bucket is laid on it's side and the rabbit thinks that it is a pretty O.K. shelter.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I saw these images on here and I don't remember whose rabbit tractors they are...so if their yours please let us know which one is yours and possible measurements.

Thank you guys!

I think it was under the thread pallets for rabbit tractors or something like that.

Various designs and such


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

That first photo is what I have in mind. Hopefully the OP will hop on here and give some dimensions! I do plan on using rabbit wire and not chicken wire though. Plus rabbit tractors will be in my fenced garden to keep the Bermuda grass at bay.


----------



## TomF (May 22, 2012)

Here are a few shots of my rabbit tractor. About as cheap and fast as you can get, made from 2x4s, PVC pipe, chicken wire, and a dog crate. Bunny has been very happy so far. 







,


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I had the chicken wire just on one side of my Red NZ buck's hutch before(maybe last year?). I was modifying a hutch that had does with permanent nestboxes in it(that's when I was switching to removable ones) and I already had the chicken wire, so I thought I'd just use it. He chewed thru it in no time, maybe a day and a half gre:


----------



## NorthwoodsKid (Aug 26, 2013)

I made one and all I made it out of was spare 1x2 wire and c rings. Its approx. 8 1/2' x 2 1/2'. I covered about a quarter of the top with plywood. I made a nesting/sleeping area out of 1x board. I made three doors. 1 in the plywood and 2 in the wire. I'm using it as a grow out pen.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

redneckswife said:


> I had the chicken wire just on one side of my Red NZ buck's hutch before(maybe last year?). I was modifying a hutch that had does with permanent nestboxes in it(that's when I was switching to removable ones) and I already had the chicken wire, so I thought I'd just use it. He chewed thru it in no time, maybe a day and a half gre:


The Rabbit chewed thru the chicken wire??


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

aart said:


> The Rabbit chewed thru the chicken wire??


Oh my gosh yes!
I had even saw him ("Red") start chewing on one of the "circles" 2 hours after my husband put it up. He had wood to chew on, but....

It rubbed the fur off temporarily straight across his nose where he had it shoved thru the circle below chewing.

The funny thing is, I didn't expect it out of him, he's pretty lazy and laid back..I guess that's what I got for expectations,lol.


----------

